# Clamp rack or mobile clamp rack



## Diggerjacks

Hello

I want to know what is the percentage of people who prefer using a mobile clamp rack than a clamp rack on a wall of your shop?

Thanks for your responses


----------



## Finn

I keep my , about 75 clamps hanging on the wall on a section of elect. conduit secured to the wall on stand outs.


----------



## TheDane

Floor space is at a premium in my shop, so I went with a wall-based solution:


----------



## TravisH

Floor space issue here also so wall it was.


----------



## Bricofleur

No compromise here in my basement shop: Walls, floor, drawers, door and ceiling.
As they say: You can't never have enough space to store all your clamps ! LOL

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeinGa

In my old shop, I hung 'em from the rafters using long finish nails. For the longer clamps I went up the rafters so the bottom edges were all pretty level at approx. 7.5ft.
High enough I wouldn't bump into them and easy for me to reach when I needed one (or 10)


----------



## davidroberts

I actually built Norm's mobile clamp rack. While a great concept, it was just too big for my 450sf shop, so I took it apart and returned to using my original wall-mounted rack, which is pretty basic. Even the Rockler mobile metal rack is too big. Now I plan to remove the old wall mounted unit and build the rack pictured below. I can't remember where I pasted it from, maybe Wood or PWW. I hate not giving proper credit. Since both floor and wall space are a premium in my humble shop, hanging multiple clamps of the same size on one support is the best compromise for me.


----------



## BillWhite

Wall.
Bill


----------



## distrbd

I only have ~ 50 clamps,they are hanging on the shop walls,if I see a void on the walls,I either put up a shelf or stick a nail to hang something.those floor racks are great if you have the floor space .


----------



## BArnold

I modeled a mobile clamp rack after Norm's A-frame unit to get some reasonably dense storage space. In practice, I rarely move it around from its resting place against the wall. If I had it to do over again, I'd still build a mobile rack for efficient storage.


----------



## whitebeast88

i considered a mobile clamp rack when i built mine a couple weeks ago,but decided i had enough in the garage thats mobile and it seems i'm pushing to much around to get to something else.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin

In the beginning, wall, now rolling, about to be both.


----------



## teejk

I'm switching to mobile. My shop (30×40) is running out of wall room…several benches because it is more than a wood shop but add in wall racks for drill bits, paints/stains, heat plant, music, misc storage, doors/windows etc. it it is pretty much full. I have a lot of room in the middle.


----------



## cutworm

Mobile rack here. It does save some steps.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Wall for me…..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patron

i made a mobil one
then had it loaded with 12 each clamps
from 6" to 5'

thing was so heavy
i can't move it
so it sits against the wall now


----------



## TeamTurpin

I hang my clamps on the walls, but the racks hook onto my wall cleat system. So, I could move the racks around on my walls if I need to. But, they're so heavy, I'll probably never do it.

Not a good shot of the clamp racks and cleats, but it's the best angle I have.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I keep mine on the wall, floor space is just too precious.


----------



## Kentuk55

I think you need to have both. You can never have to many clamps. Here's my mobil clamp cart: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/49266


----------



## redSLED

Clamp rack on wall due to small workshop.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

If You've got tons of room then a mobile rack is what you want. I have a 25×25 ft shop. Floor space is at a premium. I have a wall rack and I keep a bar under my bench where I hang a bunch of clamps for immediate use.


----------



## danr

Mobile for me.

I have a fairly large shop but most of my wall space is taken up.

I was able to use an old roll around (about 2 feet high) cart that my wife made in high school and to the top of this I attached the top part of a cabinet that I had cut off several years ago. I was going to burn or throw away both of these items and then one day it hit me. I am not a big recycler but sometimes my brain has enough active cells to get (IMHO) a great idea.


----------



## Tugboater78

Walls for my 180sq ft shop.. maybe ill go mobile if i get a new building put up like i am hoping. My smaller clamps are hanging on outside/underneath my outfeed table. bars and pipes are on the wall.


----------



## gregingoshen

I have my clamps either hanging from the shelf off on the shelf(wooden 12 in and 9")


----------



## Grandpa

Rack is at the wall with no castors on it. I built a wood storage that is mobile and it is so heavy I have to have 2 or 3 people to help roll it. I did use quality castors. no more mobile for me.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker




----------



## nwbusa

Started with a mobile rack. As tools consumed more of my limited floor space, I scrapped the mobile rack and went to a wall mount system.


----------

